# The GBATemp Hunger Games Simulator | Weebs vs Furries (Round 8)



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey, welcome back to another round of The GBATemp Hunger Games Simulator.
This time around we have a specific theme: Weebs vs Furries.




Unfortunately, due to the way this simulator works, I can't make the "teams" half and half.
So I came up with a solution. Districts 1-6 will be on Team Weeb, while Districts 7-12 will be on Team Furry.

If you have no idea of what I am talking about, well the hunger games simulator is when there are random events that happen that you may die or live from. Your goal is to survive this randomly-generated round. Who will win?

You can nominate GBATemp users or volunteer yourself as tribute.
Be sure to mention of team you want to be in.



Spoiler: Previous Rounds



https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-round-7.437167/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-round-6.436555/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-the-5-anual-gbatemp-hunger-games.436195/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-3rd-round.422485/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-round-2.421639/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-anime-edition-round-1.422502/



You can also upload custom photos if you don't want your 'Temp avatar shown.

*Round 8 is now over!*
Team Weeb won :^)​


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2016)

Can I be a third party in this?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 10, 2016)

Let me in and edit pls :^)


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 10, 2016)

Mii!


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 10, 2016)

@Chary participate again!
Also i'm in if it's possible (Weab obvs)
Throw me in district 3


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm in, of course

Avatar:


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sweet pic


----------



## Kingy (Aug 10, 2016)

Can I be in this round too? Here is my furry avatar:


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

Count me in team furries


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 10, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Can I be in this round too? Here is my furry avatar:
> View attachment 58635


O nice, and you are a furry? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Count me in team furries


Team Vins :3


----------



## Kingy (Aug 10, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> O nice, and you are a furry?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Not yet™


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 10, 2016)

Since @Supster131 is incapable of cropping avatars properly, I suppose I'll do it for him.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Since @Supster131 is incapable of cropping avatars properly, I suppose I'll do it for him.
> 
> View attachment 58636


:l
I was too lazy, lmao. I let the site do it's thing.
Changeed, anyways


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm in. I guess I'll be Team Furry. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd like to participate, but I hate either groups. Can I vote independent?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 10, 2016)

Robins said:


> I'd like to participate, but I hate either groups. Can I vote independent?


This is how it works /:


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Can I be a third party in this?





Robins said:


> I'd like to participate, but I hate either groups. Can I vote independent?


uh, that's a difficult one. A lot of people wanted a Weebs vs Furries Hunger Games 

I guess you can either randomly choose a side, wait until the next round, or I'll randomly put you in a team if we don't get enough people.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 10, 2016)

Like obvious , I want to be in the furry team :3


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 10, 2016)

I guess I'll be Team Weeb, its less embarrassing for me .


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

Robins said:


> I guess I'll be Team Weeb, its less embarrassing for me .


Wise choice


----------



## Seriel (Aug 10, 2016)

@Supster131 can you use the original image for zelocks avatar, her avatar version is weird.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

Jackus said:


> @Supster131 can you use the original image for zelocks avatar, her avatar version is weird.
> View attachment 58639


fixed


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 10, 2016)

You weebs.


----------



## FeverishJackal (Aug 10, 2016)

I want in on team furry


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> uh, that's a difficult one. A lot of people wanted a Weebs vs Furries Hunger Games



No problem.  I'll just be the guy that hates everyone.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 10, 2016)

I. AM. ON. TEAM. WEEBS. AND. I. SHALL. WIN. THIS. TIME.
EDIT: District 12 female ples


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 10, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> No problem.  I'll just be the guy that hates everyone.


I'm with you. Can you put us in the same district.


----------



## luigoalma (Aug 10, 2016)

May I join the furry side?



Spoiler: Image


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 10, 2016)

IM A FUCKING WEEB


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

@Supster131 you really suck at scaling images LMAO


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @Supster131 you really suck at scaling images LMAO


 I let the website scale on it's own.
I can't be bothered cropping them manually XD


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I let the website scale on it's own.
> I can't be bothered cropping them manually XD


Boo


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Boo


shh, it won't matter once they're dead :^)

Edit: Also notice how the weebs have better scaling


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 10, 2016)

Instead of cropping the images just use the ones gbatemp provides, just left-click the squared avatar pics and use copy, paste that to the system and remove the numbers and symbols at the end until it reaches the image format like.jpg


btw I will join soon, not known if fury or weeb


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

Fix and updated the pictures thanks to @keven3477 !


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2016)

Woohoo, sign me up! Also @endoverend too. Team weeb 4eva

I see that other Naoto avatar in there. I have to prove my dominance


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

Chary said:


> Woohoo, sign me up! Also @endoverend too. Team weeb 4eva
> 
> I see that other Naoto avatar in there. I have to prove my dominance


Eh, how about we team up instead? 
We have to prove to everyone that Naoto is best girl.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 10, 2016)

Woohoo! I'm in, team furry of course.
Use the Eevee attached.


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2016)

If we're on the same team, this means @Zelock won't kill me this time...right? RIGHT? ;O;


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 10, 2016)

Chary said:


> If we're on the same team, this means @Zelock won't kill me this time...right? RIGHT? ;O;


seeing as we're not on the same team (Only group member left out hmph) i'll kill ya i guess


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

Chary said:


> If we're on the same team, this means @Zelock won't kill me this time...right? RIGHT? ;O;





LittleFlame said:


> seeing as we're not on the same team (Only group member left out hmph) i'll kill ya i guess


Well, Districts 1-6 are part of Team Weeb.
Unfortunately, even people within the same district can team kill 
That's what happened to me last round.

(I do expect a lot of team killing this round)


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 10, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Well, Districts 1-6 are part of Team Weeb.
> Unfortunately, even people within the same district can team kill
> That's what happened to me last round.
> 
> (I do expect a lot of team killing this round)


District, team same thing


----------



## endoverend (Aug 10, 2016)

Team anime represent

If only because anything but furries


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey, the picture is broken.


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 11, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Hey, the picture is broken.


It's fine for me.


----------



## Chary (Aug 11, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Hey, the picture is broken.


Shows up fine on desktop and mobile for me


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 11, 2016)

Weird. Too bad my laptop just broke.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 11, 2016)

@FrozenIndignatio how about you, you wanna join up?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> @FrozenIndignatio how about you, you wanna join up?


Eh, sure, why not.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 11, 2016)

Can I join the weeb side?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh... sides... either will do, I'm technically both


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 11, 2016)

sign me rite the fug up pls


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 11, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Oh... sides... either will do, I'm technically both


go weab


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 11, 2016)

Imma go ahead and nominate some people 
@Voxel Studios @nxwing @ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 11, 2016)

Can confirm that the image doesn't work for me, trying to access the URL directly gives me an access denied error


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Imma go ahead and nominate some people
> @Voxel Studios @nxwing @ElyosOfTheAbyss


Sorry; not this round thanks. I'm neither Weeb nor Furry. I'm as clean as a whistle!


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 11, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Can confirm that the image doesn't work for me, trying to access the URL directly gives me an access denied error


Odd, you're the second person with that issue. Dunno what the problem is, since some others can still see it.
http://i.prntscr.com/05b045eb9a214d9a8fa3fb000e4c8d53.png


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 11, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Odd, you're the second person with that issue. Dunno what the problem is, since some others can still see it.
> http://i.prntscr.com/05b045eb9a214d9a8fa3fb000e4c8d53.png


Clicking that link gets me the same thing, just use a sane image host like imgur.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Odd, you're the second person with that issue. Dunno what the problem is, since some others can still see it.
> http://i.prntscr.com/05b045eb9a214d9a8fa3fb000e4c8d53.png





Spoiler: This is what I get when I click on it











Edit: nevermind image shows up.


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 11, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Edit: nevermind image shows up.


Because he took my suggestion 



astronautlevel said:


> Clicking that link gets me the same thing, just use a sane image host like imgur.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 11, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Spoiler: This is what I get when I click on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





astronautlevel said:


> Because he took my suggestion


So I guess some people can access lightshot, while others can't 
Oh well, I'll stick to imgur, I guess.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 11, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> So I guess some people can access lightshot, while others can't
> Oh well, I'll stick to imgur, I guess.


http://getsharex.com says hi


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 11, 2016)

Jackus said:


> http://getsharex.com says hi


they merged with puush these days


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 11, 2016)

Snipping tool and copy paste master race reporting in


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 11, 2016)

tfw there's no good native screenshot tool on Linux. So I'm using lightshot through Wine.
killmepls


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 11, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> tfw there's no good native screenshot tool on Linux. So I'm using lightshot through Wine.
> killmepls


xfce4-screenshot is very good and can upload to imgur directly.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 11, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> xfce4-screenshot is very good and can upload to imgur directly.


^^^^
I used that on Mint.
I set it up with the hotkey settings that Mint had and everything worked smoothly.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 11, 2016)

If reading the manga doesnt make me a weeb then fapping to animals doesnt make people furries.
Add me to team weeb I guess.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 11, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 11, 2016)

Team Weeb is almost full, and Team Furry is catching up!
Join before it's too late, don't want to miss out on defending your waifu or animal :^)


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 11, 2016)

since there is a lack of furies guess that I am joining fury side then.


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 11, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Team Weeb is almost full, and Team Furry is catching up!
> Join before it's too late, *don't want to miss out on defending your waifu *or animal :^)


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 11, 2016)

Red9419 said:


>


Rem is best Re:Zero waifu. you have good taste my friend.


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 11, 2016)

Why thank you.
Emilia is trash.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Spoiler: I want this to be my new picture for this one.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sign me up! This is gonna be fun. I don't care what team I'm on, since I'm neither of them. But I'd like to join anyways, just because of how amazing these hunger games are. 

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Ricken (Aug 12, 2016)

Me plox
I'm clearly a furry


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 12, 2016)

WHERE AM I (weeb)


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 12, 2016)

Alright, added all of you. Sorry for the delay.
Anyways, we're almost ready to start. We just need 4 more weebs and 4 more furries!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2016)

Heeeeeeeeeeeey I'm still not on there 

Fine, I'll pick a definate side; Weeb


----------



## MissingNO123 (Aug 12, 2016)

Count me in for team furry


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 12, 2016)

Sign me up on team weeb! Oh, and tag me when it's starting, I always seem to miss the action.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (Aug 12, 2016)

team furry 
i'll switch back to cynthia after this


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

please tag me when you start too!


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 12, 2016)

@MarcusD
@Darkyose 
you two head in as well
@AyanamiRei1 you too


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

i nominate @Tomato Hentai


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 12, 2016)

nearly forgot! @Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## Chary (Aug 12, 2016)

Do we need a furry? If so @GamerzHell9137


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 12, 2016)

Chary said:


> Do we need a furry? If so @GamerzHell9137


die


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 12, 2016)

well if that doesn't work you'll double up nicely Firepaw ;D


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> die


Lol


----------



## Chary (Aug 12, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> die


<3


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 12, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> well if that doesn't work you'll double up nicely Firepaw ;D


kek


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 12, 2016)

So @GamerzHell9137 , will you be joining or not?


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 12, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> @MarcusD
> @Darkyose
> you two head in as well
> @AyanamiRei1 you too


kkkkkk


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 12, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> So @GamerzHell9137 , will you be joining or not?


I guess so


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 12, 2016)

One more spot left for each side! Let's go!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i nominate @Tomato Hentai


kay


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> kay


_and you better not kill me_


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> kay


team?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> team?


team furry


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> team furry


HECK  off!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Firepaw ;D


WHAT WAS THAT
ffs will someone just tell me already


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> WHAT WAS THAT
> ffs will someone just tell me already


;D


----------



## Chary (Aug 13, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> WHAT WAS THAT
> ffs will someone just tell me already


No


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Team Furry is now full!
One last spot for Team Weeb! Join and defend your waifu before it's too late!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh btw for anyone who cares I for the record was the first one to suggest this.


----------



## Loleris (Aug 13, 2016)

I wanna join! I'm such a weeb. :o


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Loleris said:


> I wanna join! I'm such a weeb. :o


Wanna give me a picture to use, or are you fine with that question mark?


----------



## Loleris (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Wanna give me a picture to use, or are you fine with that question mark?


This one please. I like memes.

Here


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Both teams are full!
The Hunger Games will start first thing in the morning (at around 7-8AM PST..PDT?), so be prepared


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2016)

Yay


----------



## Chary (Aug 13, 2016)

@endoverend @smileyhead I wish the both of you luck on our quest to prove the ultimate power of anime. And if either of you could be meatshields for me, that'd really help out thanks.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2016)

Chary said:


> @endoverend @smileyhead I wish the both of you luck on our quest to prove the ultimate power of anime. And if either of you could be meatshields for me, that'd really help out thanks.


I'll go watch Nichijou until the round starts. 

And no, I won't be your meat-shield.（；¬＿¬)


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 13, 2016)

@astronautlevel @Robins 
we're gonna wreck their shit, or blow up right away.. no matter i trust you all to win this shit for me


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

OK! We're about to start in like 20 minutes, so get your body pil.. I mean get your weapons ready! :^)
Tagging @SomeGamer and @mgrev because they requested it.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Eh, Fuck it! Let's go!


Spoiler: The Bloodbath



























Remember, Districts 1-6 are Team Weeb, while Districts 7-12 are Team Furry.
(Also excuse the ghetto setup )


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

Welp that was short lived. I @Ricken  I was dying for that outcome though.

Furry well played.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2016)

@PokeAcer whyyyyyy?


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 1



















That... was kind of shitty.


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 13, 2016)

@VinsCool Because I have to dig your grave...


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

NO OUR LEADER
R.I.P @VinsCool

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

AND our second-in-command betrays us. Things are not going well.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 13, 2016)

@Chary senpai <3


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 1














That's a lot of people...


Spoiler: Night 1


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 13, 2016)

Ahhh the beautiful night skies!


----------



## Seriel (Aug 13, 2016)

@endoverend I hate you.
@Bubsy Bobcat I hate you more.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 2





















Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 2










D:



Spoiler: Night 2


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 13, 2016)

@Ricken IT'S KILL OR BE KILLED GET OUT


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm surprised i'm still alive


----------



## FeverishJackal (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm a damn savage


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 13, 2016)

@Robins @astronautlevel may be dead but we can go on!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> @Robins @astronautlevel may be dead but we can go on!


At least you haven't lost your leader AND second-in-command.
Hmmm... Someone's going to have to step up. I vote @Davidosky99.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 3

















Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

And with those deaths no district has all their members intact. 

_8 Weeb to 9 Furry remaining_


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Night 3

















Spoiler: Day 4


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 13, 2016)

Aww thanks @Lucar


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

See that's what you call karma, @luigoalma and @PokeAcer.
@LittleFlame I will remember that.
@TheVinAnator boo! Though I'm not sure why I scared you, we're on the same team.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 4













Spoiler: Night 4


----------



## Loleris (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry, @Dayfid!


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 5


















Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 5


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: No. alive remaining



7 Weebs to 5 Furries remaining


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Night 5


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Spoiler: Day 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you separated the stalking part and made it extra large 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Supster131 said:


> Spoiler: Night 5


Oh my gosh thank you @endoverend


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

YES FINALY I AM HERE WHEN IT IS GOING ON!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

mgrev said:


> YES FINALY I AM HERE WHEN IT IS GOING ON!


You're still alive, so there's that.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> You're still alive, so there's that.


Yay.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Did somebody say they were hungry?


Spoiler: The Feast


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> You're still alive, so there's that.


He/she always dies in the finals :^)


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> He/she always dies in the finals :^)


3 times in a fucking row


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 6










WHY DID YOU GUYS SPARE THOSE LIVES?!?


Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 6


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Did somebody say they were hungry?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Feast


Holy shit @TheVinAnator ruthless


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: No. alive



_4 Weebs, 3 Furies remaining_


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Night 6


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

If i die, i'm going to kill you all


----------



## Loleris (Aug 13, 2016)

mgrev said:


> If i die, i'm going to kill you all


Bruh


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

mgrev said:


> If i die, i'm going to kill you all


That's the spirit! :^) Go Team Weeb!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: Day 7










grrr


Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 7


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 13, 2016)

@Darkyose love ya can't be beat tho darlin


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 13, 2016)

@Chary 

Even if it went to waste because I got poisoned next day anyway


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Night 7











aww, how sweet :^)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Current alive



2 Weebs to 2 Furies


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Day 8


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Spoiler: Day 8


That is how it's supppsed to be.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: The Arena Event













Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 8


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Spoiler: The Arena Event


Sorry and not sorry. It was for the best for you


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Night 8


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Spoiler: Night 8


I'm gonna die again ain't i


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

OK! Day 9 is the last one. Place your bets, Team Weeb or Team Furry?
I will post Day 9 in a few minutes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

Team Weeb, 2-1 chance of it happening.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

I will win this time.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

Here we go...
and the winner of this Hunger Games is..


Spoiler: Day 9













Spoiler: Fallen Tributes 9


----------



## mgrev (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Here we go...
> and the winner of this Hunger Games is..
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck this i'm gonna fucking kill myself


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

Too bad @mgrev


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 13, 2016)

In conclusion, we proved that weebs are better than furries :^)





  <3

Anyways, I updated the OP with the placements. Good game everyone!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> In conclusion, we proved that weebs are better than furries :^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. 
Anyways GG


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

Awww, damn. It was inevitable, I always die in these.
But that was fun! We should do a Round 2 sometime. It seems Hunger Games has become an EoF staple, like the You Are Banned game.
Who's hyped for the next one?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 13, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Awww, damn. It was inevitable, I always die in these.
> But that was fun! We should do a Round 2 sometime. It seems Hunger Games has become an EoF staple, like the You Are Banned game.
> Who's hyped for the next one?


Mii!


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 13, 2016)

I must retreat for now, but i'll come back and kill all of you!


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2016)

W E E B L I F E


----------



## Seriel (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh hey does this mean I can do the next round kek
Uh
When? I think it would be awkward if they're like, right next to each other.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 13, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Oh hey does this mean I can do the next round kek
> Uh
> When? I think it would be awkward if they're like, right next to each other.


they take a while to set up tho so you might wanna start in 2 days or tomorrow


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2016)

I want to do the next one, I'll have a locked thread that only I can reply to to publicly post the events and then a PM that you get kicked from if you die :^)


----------



## Ricken (Aug 13, 2016)

tfw you have no idea how you died


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2016)

Ricken said:


> tfw you have no idea how you died


Like this


----------



## Seriel (Aug 13, 2016)

Ricken said:


> tfw you have no idea how you died


----------



## Ricken (Aug 13, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Like this


Now I'm wondering how I managed to skip that post
I Ricken I'm just tired.. ha... yeah it was butchered here
gg


Jackus said:


>


Ninja'd


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 13, 2016)

Why do I always miss these


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 13, 2016)

Dammit was doing so good! Stupid landmine


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 13, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Dammit was doing so good! Stupid landmine


^


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 13, 2016)

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 13, 2016)

Awww. Didn't win. GG @Darkyose!

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 13, 2016)

Loleris said:


> Sorry, @Dayfid!


I am disgusted by your behavior. How could you do this to me?!

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 13, 2016)

Congrats Darkyose! (Just realised we were both District 6! )


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 13, 2016)

Darn you TrashyClassy stabing me with a branch. Why is it that lately I don't interact much with others in these games.

I feel like we should delay these games for a little while or else it will feel like it is being overused.


----------



## Chary (Aug 13, 2016)

FeverishJackal said:


> I'm a damn savage


RIP me. Didn't even grant me a swift death


mgrev said:


> Fuck this i'm gonna fucking kill myself


You can't do that when you're dead ;O;


----------

